# CLASSICal remake!



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh! (Said with a New Jersey accent.)


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy $het!!! I like that setup


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Schweeeeet !


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice!!! [smiley=cool2.gif] boat!!!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice! I'm impressed.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

That came out great  nice work


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks good. Enjoy the 'Noe and tigh lines.


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

LOUMAN, 
Sweet build. I love the colors. What paint company did you use and color? Love the blue.

Muddminnow


----------

